
Show HN: Server Thief Bait – catch people in places they shouldn't be - londons_explore
https://serverthiefbait.com/
======
newman8r
Interesting. This is a similar angle to a project I was working on last year,
[https://www.tamarin.us](https://www.tamarin.us) with honeypot credentials
(I'm not working on it anymore - not trying to steal the thread).

I had a hard time selling it to enterprise clients though - good luck to the
OP, hopefully you have better luck than I did.

[https://canarytokens.org/](https://canarytokens.org/) might also be useful
for people who like this.

------
yodon
> Catch thieves going through your data. Plant a crypto-wallet amongst your
> files and get an alert when someone takes the bait.

------
londons_explore
Author here:

Planned next features:

* Free version using testnet bitcoins

* An option to auto-replace stolen wallets as part of the subscription.

* Figure out how to show the right people that this exists...

------
londons_explore
Just added a 10% referral bonus for anyone who introduces new business to the
site. Your employer/friend/whoever who needs data kept safe, and you'll get
paid for suggesting us!

See the link in the top bar

